# San Francisco Bay Area, Dublin, Pleasanton, Livermore, San Jose, California



## TheBakeryBenefactor (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey folks!
I made a subreddit for us folks in the SF Bay Area whom have social anxiety. THere's a weekly meetup and y'all are free to pop in, say hey, and even add postings like "Pizza this Saturday night in SF" or "Hi! I'm Jennifer, I've got SA and I'd like to meet new people"

Anyways, this is the place where it all happens:
http://www.reddit.com/r/SocialAnxietySFBay


----------

